# Thai silk before/current ((!new pics Jan 25!))



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

the pics i buoght him based on:

















































today:


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

It's still a beauty.
I am glad it's gain some weight.

No regrets I hope.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hes awsome i cant wait till hes the best hes going to be.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Love!! Can't get enough pics of this guy.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks ill keep adding pics as he grows and the kok grows.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome.. fish


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

newest pics:


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think this is the last thai silk that available in BC .


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good pete!

we just need to find you some black 3M for substrate.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a beautiful fish


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks all! and yes ben we do. then u need to come over and work ur tank scaping magic.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Update of the silk:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks everyone for not buying him when he was for sale. he is my favorite fish by far. the fin colors are getting amazing and the kok is starting to pop.


----------

